# CPC-A Eager to Learn..Willing to work free to Learn



## coderkrystalmays@gmail.com (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi my name is Krystal Mays and I passed the CPC exam in December 2010. I have been looking for internships to help me to remove my Apprenticeship and also to learn more but i have been unsuccessful. Please Help!!!!! I live in the Los Angeles Area...


----------



## Jalena (Jul 16, 2011)

I volunteered to work for my family doctor 3 weeks ago, this week he put me on payroll!!
Good Luck


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 16, 2011)

Jalena said:


> I volunteered to work for my family doctor 3 weeks ago, this week he put me on payroll!!
> Good Luck



ok, how did you do that?  Did you find the doctor in the phone book and walk into his office offering volunteer work? Oh, your family doctor?  That's cool.

I'm looking for work too.  Any recommendations?


----------

